# How to control crazy little hairs that stick up?



## DaisySC (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello my problem is that when I'm done staightning my hair a bunch of little hairs just stick up for like ever. And I was wondering If anyone knows how to control them. If so I would love to know. Thanks.


----------



## ette (Jul 15, 2006)

Those are called Fly Aways. Use an anti-frizz serum on wet hair, and heat protection before you straighten. After, use Paul Mitchell Gloss Drops or TiGi Headrush to flatten those.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 16, 2006)

You can use Biolage Silk Therapy. It works great. You only need just a teeny tiny amount after you straighten your hair. After that, you're set


----------



## DaisySC (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks you guys I'll have to try that out and see if it helps. Thanks again.


----------



## user79 (Jul 16, 2006)

If all else fails, use a bit of hairspray.


----------



## juli (Jul 16, 2006)

I do that when I straighten my hair but what I notice is that my hair feels and looks greasy after couple of hours. I only straighten my hair couple times a month due to the fact that i Feel like i am burning my hair more compared to using just a blow dryer.  My hair is somewhat straight so blow drying is enuf to get straight hair.  just that to get pin straight look I have to use straightening iron.  Is there anything I can do to minimize the greasy look from using those fly away control products??? (I only use dab of it or very little bit but I cant seem to control the greaseness that it results... )


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 16, 2006)

A light body lotion works as well if you don't feel like buying additional hair products that would do the same.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i use paul mitchell smoother or rusk sea kelp shiner.


----------



## DaisySC (Jul 17, 2006)

Ill proably end up using some hair spray next time I straighten my hair. Well the thing is that my hair is straight its just that it flips out everywere at the bottom and that sucks so if i straighten it, it just turns out much better. So hairspray will have to do thanks everyone for the ideas!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 17, 2006)

Biosilk Theraphy and a good shampoo and condtioner


----------



## so_siqqq (Jul 18, 2006)

Just use a couple drops of a hair serum like ARTec Shine and Frizz Repair. Don't overload on serums though. You only need a few drops (about 3-5 drops) to get the full effect of shiny frizz-less hair. Too much will make hair look greasy.

Also when your straightening your hair try to first blow dry hair straight with a hair smoother like Redken Heat Glide. This will help lessen frizz, flyaways, and make it easier to straighten hair. Then flat iron sections of you hair with a spray on heat protectant like Matrix Iron Smoother. It helps to protect hair from heat and it helps to hold the style. Then use a hair serum to finish. 

Another thing that can contribute to flyaways is using too high of a temperature setting. Most people with normal thickness hair should use between 170-180 degrees Celsius. If you have wavy, curly, or thick hair you can go up to 200 degrees Celsius. If you use a temperature setting that is too high for your hair texture it'll dry the hair out especially the ends making them look frizzy and dull/lackluster.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 19, 2006)

i spray the individual hairs that stand up with hairspray until they fall so i don't have to hairspray my whole head.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 26, 2006)

i use a tiny bit of Aveda Self Control rubbed and warmed up between my hands that i run over my fly aways... it holds them down instantly!


----------

